# Best Friend had first baby- project suggestions?!



## joe5986 (Oct 11, 2010)

My best friend had his first baby (girl named Melody), and i am looking for a project for their her/him/his wife. 

they already have everything essential but im looking for something that will stand out. i guess that is pretty vague.....

anyways- if anyone has suggestions id love to hear them!


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I think these are Cool and Practical!!


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

This is hard to answer not knowing your skill level. 

You might consider a keepsake box, especially something personalized.

A frame with multiple openings to show the baby's growth would also be a treasured gift.

They won't need one now, but it won't be long until they need a toy box or a rocking horse. 

Hunter


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

Me personally, anything hand made stands above store bought. As said, maybe a picture frame?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

A milestone in a little child's life is the night that they abandon the crib and get to sleep in their very own, grown-up bed. The crib disappears. Hindsight tells me it was a big deal for each of my kids.
Frame to fit a standard single mattress. Lee Valley sells the framing corner hardware assemblies. Showcase your talent with the headboard/footboard.


----------



## flint103 (Oct 6, 2013)

Maybe a little too late for you now. I am planning on building a take down cradle that fits into it's own case for storage. It will be given to my grandchildren. My thought is that it will be passed down from generation to generation and each child that sleeps in it will have their birthdate and name on a brass tag inside the lid of the case. Of course who it is made by and year, will be the first brass tag in the lid. I think it is a nice way to keep track of the family tree too. I saved the plans for this from one of the wood magazines in the past if anyone is interested.


----------



## Shel (Mar 25, 2013)

*Plans*

Do you have plans for this , I love it








[/QUOTE]


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

As cute as that rocking chair/cradle seems, it may not be something the baby likes to be in. Why? The cradle 90 degrees to the chair is rocking over center rather than swinging like a pendulum as most cradles do. Grown ups find rocking sideways an uneasy-queasy experience. A baby may roll sideways if the adult rocks too hard in this design. 

I teach furniture design to college Interior Architecture students. We've explored rocking in just about every way imaginable. Not all ways are good. I'd wait until you can find a youtube video with a happy baby in the cradle half before committing to this as your gift. 

A small re-design could make it a keeper though. Separate the headboard end from the rocker and "hang" it near it's top. Revise the footboard end so you can hang it from the same height. In other words, make a more conventional cradle that will swing slightly when the chair rocks.


----------



## Ipitome (Oct 23, 2013)

A chest encased in Decorative Metal. That she will be proud to carry with her and take everywhere for the entirety of her life. 

A Grandfather Clock. Legend says when kept for the entirety of one's life. The clock will stop working when they've passed.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Here is an idea, this is called a nursing stool.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

joe5986 said:


> My best friend had his first baby (girl named Melody), and i am looking for a project for their her/him/his wife.
> 
> they already have everything essential but im looking for something that will stand out. i guess that is pretty vague.....
> 
> anyways- if anyone has suggestions id love to hear them!


If you're anything like me, a frame for Melody's high school diploma would be fine. :laughing:


----------

